# Briggs and Stratton 1222EE



## ekaz (Dec 5, 2016)

Greeting everyone!
I just received this snowblower and started it for the first and when I engage the auger, smoke was coming from the belt side. Took the cover off and 2 things...it looks like the belt isn't fully on the auger pulley and when I started it again and engaged the auger, the belt started smoking by the engine pulley. Chunks of that last belt rib were coming off, so going to replace the belt. Any suggestions on why it would be smoking on the engine pulley? I'm thinking it might be that belt slip issue that happens occasionally on these, but surprising on a brand new machine. Thanks!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

There should be no belt slippage on any machine, period.

I would think maybe the wrong belt, or something broke or misaligned, or froze/seized? Or maybe in the wrong route? 

Photos would help.


----------



## ekaz (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks! I agree. Pics attached.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks to me that the belt on the left side of the idler pulley might be hitting the bracket a bit when u engage the auger or possibly something has seized the auger from turning. 
Just a guess.... hard to see without a video...


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

That looks like a belt guide for when not engaged like the fingers on regular 2 stage. If it were under it would probably be in the way if you look sort of from bottom of the idler to top of auger sheave.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Op needs to engage the auger with motor off and inspect if it's hitting/rubbing somewhere and if belt tightens up fully because from pictures now the bottom of the belt has slack but that's normal with it disengaged. The burning could be from not enough friction to to an unadjusted idler assembly.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm looking at a bolt that comes up through the bottom of the case right next to the belt near the engine pulley. It appears to be rubber coming off of the belt by looking at the one picture.
If something was miss-aligned or the bolt drilled at the wrong location, that could be a problem if its hitting the belt.
Another thing to check is the auger paddle to see if it rotates freely.
Unfortunately some of the Briggs power products are not made with very high quality to keep prices down. We have seen many Briggs products like the generators and some water pumps that did not perform to expectations. That was upsetting, thinking of their reputation with their engines being much better than the product that the engine was powering. You would think the product would be built a bit better.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

ekaz said:


> Greeting everyone!
> *I just received this snowblower *and started it for the first and when I engage the auger, smoke was coming from the belt side. Took the cover off and 2 things...it looks like the belt isn't fully on the auger pulley and when I started it again and engaged the auger, the belt started smoking by the engine pulley. Chunks of that last belt rib were coming off, so going to replace the belt. Any suggestions on why it would be smoking on the engine pulley? I'm thinking it might be that belt slip issue that happens occasionally on these, but surprising on a brand new machine. Thanks!


"I just received this snowblower" ?? Was it a gift, an order? Did you buy it new? This is not uncommon from the single stage Briggs and Simplicily. I know this from my dealers and reading reviews. Strongly urge you, get it to a dealer if new and under warranty.


----------



## ekaz (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for the input everyone! I think it may be that bolt by the engine pulley. I had someone engage the auger and the belt is probably rubbing on it. @Zavie, it is new and I did just buy it. I was checking it out since we were supposed to get some snow. Luckily the snow didn't come, and I was just going to fix it instead of taking it to the dealer if it was something simple to avoid the hassle and headache.
I think this one may have been built on a Friday at 5 since the cover didn't look too well aligned and the last bolt in back by the handle was stripped or forced in and will not come out. Yay quality control. lol
That said, it fired right up once I put the oil and some gas in, so as long as I don't engage the auger, I'm good. LOL


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I know it isn't any fun but maybe bring it back and swap it for another that has all the bolts put in properly? I'm sure you paid quite a bit for it.


----------



## ekaz (Dec 5, 2016)

Thinking of that as well. What else may be put together wrong.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

If a Toro or Honda single stage machine are an option for you to purchase they may be a better plan.


----------



## ekaz (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey everyone, thanks again for all the input. I took the unit in and as I suspected, the pulleys were not aligneed. Also, one of the belt cover screws was stripped so the shop had to deal with that too. Anyway, got the machine back in time for the snow here in Chicago last weekend and it worked great.......for about 30 minutes. I wsa just about done when it started squealing when I went to engage the auger. Took the belt cover off ( the screw that was stripped was never replaced by the shop) and was greeted by a belt that had slipped off both the auger and engine pulley. So...the cover went back on and off to being returned. I am not dealing with this, maybe it was built at the end of a shift on Friday. lol
I'm most likely going to pick up a Honda as previously suggested. Currently looking at a HS720AS, good reviews and should be enough machin for what I need around the house.

If anyone is interested, I will be selling my Ariens 2 stage Deluxe 24. I'll get some pics and it posted.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I was considering one of these because they have one of the more powerful engines in a single stage machine but read user reviews that talked about this exact problem, belt issues. So I stuck with the Toro single stage I've had for over 20 years. And that was a few years ago, you would think new models now would not have that same problem.


----------



## ekaz (Dec 5, 2016)

LouC said:


> I was considering one of these because they have one of the more powerful engines in a single stage machine but read user reviews that talked about this exact problem, belt issues. So I stuck with the Toro single stage I've had for over 20 years. And that was a few years ago, you would think new models now would not have that same problem.


For the 30 minutes, I used it, it was great...chopped up the little bit of ice and moved all the heavy slushie snow with ease. I haven't had a chance to return it yet, and something was bothering me about the auger pulley and wondering if it's the cause of the belt issues. The auger pulley has a larger lip on one side of it and on my machine is was on the outside and the belt keeps falling off the smaller lip that's towards the inside, is it possible that the pulley was pressed onto the hub backwards? You can kind of see what I'm talking about in the pics I posted above.
Second thing, the place I took it too that supposedly realigned the pulleys, while I think they may have done something, not sure what at this point. When it was dropped off, told them that the belt was throwing chunks, when I picked it up, they said the belt was fine and didn't replace it and to file a claim with the manufacturer because the belt is a wear tiem and not covered. UHM..its a BRAND NEW machine. After the belt slipped off, I took the pulley off and took a look at the belt and one whole rib was chewed off, but they said the belt was fine. 
Anyway, machine still going back, but curious about the pulley situation.


----------

